# Bow Hunting area



## goosester (Aug 11, 2009)

Im currently a junior at the University of North Dakota and have done quite a bit of waterfowl hunting around the area. Purchased a new bow last winter and would like to start hunting out here well I'm at school instead of waiting to go back home and hunting on the weekends. Just wondering what the best place would be to start looking. As in WMAs or some PLOTS land or if I should just look in some areas and ask the owners or the property. Not looking for anyones hunting spots or specific areas just some general information as to where I should start. Any help would be great!! Thanks guys


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Not a lot of public land in eastern ND, the few PLOTS, WMA, WPA etc. get hit pretty hard. Check out the river drainages around Grand Forks, when you find something that looks promising locate the landowner and ask for permission. All they can do is say NO, be polite and thank them for their time and move on to the next spot. Pretty simple really, most landowners I know only really post for gun season anyway. I'm sure you will find some land to hunt!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Game & Fish website of maps.

http://gf.nd.gov/maps/maps.html

You can also get a hard copy of the plots guide free from the G & F, or at a sporting goods store.

That should get you started, at least on areas that aren't posted. Other than that do what HUNTNFISHND suggested. You may end up knocking on lots of doors but the effort will be well worth it.

Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## goosester (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! I picked up a PLOTS map couple weeks ago and seen that there isn't much for public land to hunt around the area. Looks like ill be spending a few days knocking on some doors. Im used to hunting in heavily wooded areas back at home so it should be a new challenging experience!!


----------



## Dan189 (Nov 8, 2007)

You can legally hunt land that's not posted, however I strongly suggest getting owner permission, especially if nearby land is posted. I gave up on WMA/Plots as I went out opening night and someone beat me to the spot. I spent 4-6pm hitting the gravel, spoke to five landowners in an hour an a half, and got permission on a nice piece of private land that wasn't posted, but stuff nearby land was. Be polite, respectful, and offer to provide them with some venision (if harvested). The landowner that gave me permission hunts the land one weekend during rifle but was open to let others bowhunt. As a result I'll be sending her weekly/bi-monthly emails with trail cam pics of the deer on the land.

Eastern North Dakota is a challenge to hunt as the land is flat and the only trees are shelter belts and river beds. I'd recommend putting in the time scouting both, but note that a lot of the land around the rivers are typically close to farmsteads thus you may have better luck with larger shelter belts. Glass some deer, then track down the land owners. Good luck and have fun!


----------

